# Shaved Storm



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

In June I had a rotator cuff tear repaired... I had Storm professionally groomed in July, while my shoulder was still immobilised.. In the beginning of September I tried to groom him myself, and did a terrible job...

It's been awfully hot here in Australia this month, so I decided to shave him with the #10 blade... That was yesterday.... He looked like a Chinese Crested dog with his top knot, ears, tail and feet still very furry... Plus a lot of uneven spots on his body... Today I went over him again with the #10... Now he looks like velvet, but I still find uneven spots, and I still need to do his feet...

He seems so much more comfortable with the very short coat... His hair was really long... I think I had 2 poodles on the floor to sweep up... lol


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope you healed well from your rotator cuff surgery.:doctor: Storm must be happy indeed to be shorn.:sheep: Do you have any post grooming photos to share? :dog:Hope Storm stays cool and you stay well!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I second the request for pictures :becky:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm going to do what you just did..it's not getting hot here, in fact, quite the opposite..but the hair on Chanter front legs must be 4 inches long. I shave his back legs and have bracelets and it looks stupid...I think I will leave the ears long and bring his mop of a topknot down...hope I don't regret this. A number 10 blade is pretty short, isn't it? I have a #5 (I think).


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I had Jazz clipped in a retriever cut this week, and I really like it. She looks very streamlined, very elegant. I'm taking her back to the groomer tomorrow to have her ears shaved close and try to clean up her face a bit, but overall, I love the sleek look.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> I hope you healed well from your rotator cuff surgery.:doctor: Storm must be happy indeed to be shorn.:sheep: Do you have any post grooming photos to share? :dog:Hope Storm stays cool and you stay well!


Thank you! Yes, I'm healing well... It's a very slow process, but next week I'll be starting back at work... Only 4 hours a week to begin with on light duties...

I didn't even think of taking any pictures before I shaved him... I'll take some pictures after I do his feet... I'm still very uncomfortable doing them...


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> I'm going to do what you just did..it's not getting hot here, in fact, quite the opposite..but the hair on Chanter front legs must be 4 inches long. I shave his back legs and have bracelets and it looks stupid...I think I will leave the ears long and bring his mop of a topknot down...hope I don't regret this. A number 10 blade is pretty short, isn't it? I have a #5 (I think).


The #10 blade is the one that usually come with the clippers... I think it cuts down to around 3mm...

I can't believe how thin Storms legs are... lol... they look so fragile...


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Lene said:


> I can't believe how thin Storms legs are... lol... they look so fragile...


Isn't it a shock? It's a surprise to me every time, even though I'm expecting it. "Fragile" is exactly the right word.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Lene, I'd love to see a picture. I clipped Chanter down too. My DH thought we were underfeeding him when he saw how delicate his legs were after I finished.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm quite embarrassed posting a picture of such a terrible groom... His feet still aren't done, and he's very uneven, but here a pic... :ahhhhh:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey great job!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your first groom! I have still not worked up the courage for a full groom and only do touch ups. Each time I pick up the clippers I am more confident but I must admit I have been skipping the feet too. Think how nice and cool your dog will now be. I am exhausted just touching up a toy I can't imagine how tiring a full groom of a standard is.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Congratulations on your first groom! I have still not worked up the courage for a full groom and only do touch ups. Each time I pick up the clippers I am more confident but I must admit I have been skipping the feet too. Think how nice and cool your dog will now be. I am exhausted just touching up a toy I can't imagine how tiring a full groom of a standard is.


Well, Storm is a miniature poodle, but it's still exhausting, due to many months of not doing much...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know how you managed with your injury. I don't know why I said standard he is clearly a mini. Please be careful not to overdo. If Storm has fluffy feet for a week or two don't stress. He won't mind and let's face it an adorable dog like that always looks cute.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I don't know how you managed with your injury. I don't know why I said standard he is clearly a mini. Please be careful not to overdo. If Storm has fluffy feet for a week or two don't stress. He won't mind and let's face it an adorable dog like that always looks cute.


My operation was 26th of June, so that's 3 months ago... and it's getting pretty good...

The first 6 weeks were very hard... My daughter had to assist me with showering etc... (embarrassing!)... lol... I never imagined the pain and the length of recovery... The initial injury (from a fall) was the 15th March this year, so I have been off work for more than 6 months... and it'll probably be another 3 months before I can work full time again... 

Storm was a trooper during the first 6 weeks, where my whole arm had to be immobilised. Never complained about the missing walks or the little play I was able to do... He never showed frustration or boredom... Just took it all in his stride... I often cried for him, having such a life at such a young age... He'll be one year old on 14/10 this year...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lene said:


> I'm quite embarrassed posting a picture of such a terrible groom... His feet still aren't done, and he's very uneven, but here a pic... :ahhhhh:


You should be busting with pride for pushing through your shoulder pain and picking up the clippers! You did a really commendable job! I know how time consuming it is to home groom your poodle when you're feeling completely fit and well. I too have a mini and you and I are age peers; it takes me 3+ hours on a good day to groom Chagall, and that doesn't include the after-time fussing and whining and driving my patient, sweet, calm husband half crazy asking, "Is his topknot crooked? Are his bracelets even? Oh no, I think I made a whole in his coat! Does he look okay???" I think Storm is smiling at the job you've done. I'm sure he's glad you're feeling better, _I am too!! _


----------

